# Offset + Siebdruck



## chaos_5 (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Wie Kann Ich Dateien FÜr Den Offset + Siebdruck Herstellen Auf Was Muß Ich Achten.
MÜssen Es Beim Siebdruck Immer Vector Dateien Sein Oder Gehen Auch Bilder

Danke Im Vorraus


----------



## Mamphil (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Kannst du auch mit Satzzeichen schreiben?

Die Antwort auf deine Frage weiß garantiert deine Druckerei 

Mamphi


----------



## Cecile Etter (22. Februar 2005)

Natuerlich weiss es der Drucker,aber es ist auch eine Frage der Gestaltung/Wirkung:Jede Farbe braucht ein neues Sieb/neuer Film.Viele Farben empfehlen sich fuer Siebdruck nicht.Und Farbverlaeufe muessen grob gerastert werden,was nur bei grossen Plakaten z.B. noch gut aussieht.
off topic:Vogel abgeschossen..da schreibt einer sicherheitshalber gleich alles gross.. aaach deutse Sprak swere Sprak !


----------

